# Frog Legs



## harleyguy (Aug 2, 2010)

My first attempt doing frog legs. Didn't take any pics of before & during, just after. Smoked @ 250f using pecan. I sampled 1 before the wife gets home. Tasted really good.


----------



## rf0t0 (Aug 2, 2010)

where does one get frog legs


----------



## matts (Aug 2, 2010)

Thats funny you did this.  We went frog leg hunting the other night and the whole time I was wondering if they could be smoked.  Those are a lot bigger then the ones we were getting.


----------



## harleyguy (Aug 2, 2010)

MattS said:


> Thats funny you did this.  We went frog leg hunting the other night and the whole time I was wondering if they could be smoked.  Those are a lot bigger then the ones we were getting.


These are store bought. The ones we used to gig in Indiana were ALOT bigger. Anyway, they are all good.


----------



## hdsmoke (Aug 2, 2010)

Quote:


rf0t0 said:


> where does one get frog legs


Well...the water naturally.  You go out wading around in/around a pond/lake/river/swamp, what have you, with a light on your head, a gig in your hand, and some kind of frog containment device (FCD) somewhere on your person.  Find said frog (the big bullfrogs yield the most meat) shine blinding light in his eyes to paralyze him, and then jam your barbed gig into him.  Remove from gig, beat frog on head to finish the kill, and put in FCD.  Watch out he will still jump out!  Then, once you have gigged your limit (or run out of beer) take your bucket of frogs home.  Maybe a rinse with a hose if you desire.  Then take a pair of snips and cut off the legs above the thigh so they stay together.  Grab skin there and "pull his pants off."  Now its ready for the hot butter and iron skillet...or in this case a smoker.  Great tasting meat though not much considering the amount of effort they take to harvest!


----------



## matts (Aug 2, 2010)

We use archery equipment instead of gigs.  I wish I would have had a video camera the other night, what a great time.


----------



## eman (Aug 2, 2010)

We use air boats and just reach down and grab them w/ our hands when the light hits them.

 Just got to remember the difference in frog eyes and gator eyes.


----------



## ak1 (Aug 3, 2010)

I just buy 'em at the supermarket!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 3, 2010)

I love frog legs!

Never smoked them though----but I will!

Brine them or rub them with anything???

Length of time in smoker, or internal temp?

I get a bunch every time my kid can't sleep. He lives down the driveway about 200 yards from me. When I can hear the deep voices of the inhabitants of his small pond, I can usually figure it won't be long he'll be bringing me some more bulls.  BRRRROOOAAAAK !!!

Thanks Harleyguy,

Bearcarver


----------



## harleyguy (Aug 3, 2010)

I just used a little evoo, sprinkled lightly with Jeff's rub. Left on smoker for a little over 2 hours, maybe just a bit much time. Like I said, this was my first time doing frog legs. I was thinking on marinating them in some Italian dressing for my next go around. I have a few other ideas also, but that will be for another time.Anyone else have any ideas, feel free to post em. Thanks.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 3, 2010)

harleyguy said:


> I just used a little evoo, sprinkled lightly with Jeff's rub. Left on smoker for a little over 2 hours, maybe just a bit much time. Like I said, this was my first time doing frog legs. I was thinking on marinating them in some Italian dressing for my next go around. I have a few other ideas also, but that will be for another time.Anyone else have any ideas, feel free to post em. Thanks.


Thank You Brad.

Bear


----------



## smokenharley (Aug 3, 2010)

What a great idea. I have not been out for frogs since I was a teenager. We used a 3-point gig and .22's with flashlights. They are some good eating.

And these look awesome! Great idea Harleyguy.


----------



## meateater (Aug 3, 2010)

Those look awesome, haven't had them in years.


----------



## ak1 (Aug 4, 2010)

Damn! Now I have a hungerin' for some frogs legs. Of course now there won't be any at the store.


----------



## brekar (Aug 4, 2010)

When I was younger we would catch bullfrogs from the lake behind the house with a fishing pool and a large hook. Just walk around the lake during the day until you spotted one, flip the hook out until you were close, drag the hook close and jerk it real quick to snag them. Once you had them up you smacked them on the head and tossed them into the fish basket to stay fresh.

At night I've used a flashlight and my 10/22 though.

Where I grew up had a large lake with a massive bullfrog population that we were the only one's to try and fish. We had many a delicious frog legs out of there...

We usually fried them, but several times I grilled them, basically like you would fish, and they came out fantastic...

For those that don't wanna catch them I know a good place that sells them for very a reasonable price in Mesa, Az...

Later...

Brekar...


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 4, 2010)

In case anyone is interested, the best way we found to catch frogs is to put something "RED" on the hook, like a piece of bright red felt. They can't resist !

Bear


----------



## bayouchilehead (Aug 4, 2010)

Those look mighty tasty!!
 


rf0t0 said:


> where does one get frog legs


From Da' Bayou and Da' Swamp!! Almost anywhere there is some water, creek, pond, lake.....you get the picture. You can make a simple gaff out of a stick to get them.


----------



## wildflower (Aug 4, 2010)

I was at the store one day an looked at some, they came from CHINA,  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   then I started thinking what they would feed them  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I put them back


----------

